
German labour reforms: Unpopular success - jseliger
https://voxeu.org/article/german-labour-reforms-unpopular-success
======
blastbeat
The Hartz 4 reform is unpopular in Germany, because it created a rampant low-
wage sector coupled with exploitative temp work. Hartz 4 is nothing but
dehumanziation, authorized by the government. Meanwhile the so-called elite
bluntly enrich itself. This can only be a puzzle for people, who profit from
the system.

